# Introducing myself



## Valeria95

Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome


----------



## TNHarley

Welcome Valeria!


----------



## Iceweasel

Welcome to the forum. Don't step in the vomit or blood.


----------



## rightwinger

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Pogo

Valeria95 said:


> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome



Hiya, welcome and thanks for your introduction.  If you venture into the political threads, bring may hip boots.

Or as Dante put it, "Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate".


----------



## mudwhistle

Welcome


----------



## Kat




----------



## Lumpy 1

Valeria95 said:


> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome



Welcome aboard Valeria95...

Sooo why don't you tell us something about yourself, interests, politics, views on apples and assorted nuts... whatever..


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Valeria95 said:


> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome


_Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here.

If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_


----------



## IsaacNewton

Welcome Valeria. You ever go to the Galleria?


----------



## yiostheoy

Valeria95 said:


> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome


We would like to have you find an avatar to go with your moniker so that we can remember you too.


----------



## Pogo

IsaacNewton said:


> Welcome Valeria. You ever go to the Galleria?



Holy shit that's some intense choreography.


----------



## Pogo

Pumpkin Row said:


> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here._
> 
> _If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_
Click to expand...


  Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here._
> 
> _If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.
Click to expand...

_Just trying to learn about some of their positions~_

_Who someone voted for in the primaries answers most of my questions, with a single answer~_


----------



## Pogo

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here._
> 
> _If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to learn about some of their positions~
> 
> Who someone voted for in the primaries answers most of my questions, with a single answer~
Click to expand...


It inevitably leads to tangential political bickering, even if the original interrogator doesn't participate in it, and that defeats the whole purpose of the intro thread.  This is supposed to be about who the person is, where they come from literally and metaphorically, and maybe a slice of their personality.

I got asked the same question in my intro thread.  I brushed it off by changing the subject to "where da women at?".


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here._
> 
> _If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to learn about some of their positions~
> 
> Who someone voted for in the primaries answers most of my questions, with a single answer~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It inevitably leads to tangential political bickering, even if the original interrogator doesn't participate in it, and that defeats the whole purpose of the intro thread.  This is supposed to be about who the person is, where they come from literally and metaphorically, and maybe a slice of their personality.
> 
> I got asked the same question in my intro thread.  I brushed it off by changing the subject to "where da women at?".
Click to expand...

_B-but if I don't ask that, there will be no chaos._

_



_


----------



## Pogo

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new and I would like to know more about this forum and also I would like to make new friends  thank you for your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> _Welcome to USMB, remember that licking doorknobs is illegal here._
> 
> _If you don't mind me asking questions, who did you vote for during the primaries, if at all?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to learn about some of their positions~
> 
> Who someone voted for in the primaries answers most of my questions, with a single answer~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It inevitably leads to tangential political bickering, even if the original interrogator doesn't participate in it, and that defeats the whole purpose of the intro thread.  This is supposed to be about who the person is, where they come from literally and metaphorically, and maybe a slice of their personality.
> 
> I got asked the same question in my intro thread.  I brushed it off by changing the subject to "where da women at?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _B-but if I don't ask that, there will be no chaos._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...



Aha, so you're a Nihilist. 
See?  We done learned more about you than about the new recruit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Welcome Valerie!


----------



## monkrules

Pogo said:


> Intro thread, not politics.  Give it a rest.





> Just trying to learn about some of their positions~
> 
> Who someone voted for in the primaries answers most of my questions, with a single answer~





> _POGO SAID:_
> It inevitably leads to tangential political bickering, even if the original interrogator doesn't participate in it, and that defeats the whole purpose of the intro thread.  This is supposed to be about who the person is, where they come from literally and metaphorically, and maybe a slice of their personality.
> 
> I got asked the same question in my intro thread.  I brushed it off by changing the subject to "where da women at?".


Wow. A voice of reason — on USMB.

I'm impressed (and I agree).

Welcome, Valeria.


----------



## Valeria95

salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation


----------



## Two Thumbs

Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Valeria95 said:


> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation



Sounds great but in English would probably work out better..


----------



## Lumpy 1

Two Thumbs said:


> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?



Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lumpy 1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.
Click to expand...

It's my standard intro thread question.


would you like the list of wimmins that said yes?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Two Thumbs said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my standard intro thread question.
> 
> 
> would you like the list of wimmins that said yes?
Click to expand...


mmm.  were they funny?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lumpy 1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my standard intro thread question.
> 
> 
> would you like the list of wimmins that said yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmm.  were they funny?
Click to expand...

I didn't ask them to post them, I asked if they had any.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Two Thumbs said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my standard intro thread question.
> 
> 
> would you like the list of wimmins that said yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmm.  were they funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask them to post them, I asked if they had any.
Click to expand...


... interesting and you have a list...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lumpy 1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you're all thumbs when it comes to women I'm thinkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my standard intro thread question.
> 
> 
> would you like the list of wimmins that said yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmm.  were they funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask them to post them, I asked if they had any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... interesting and you have a list...
Click to expand...

a short one


----------



## OldLady

Hi, Valeria!  Glad to have you on board.  Anytime you want to exclude me from the conversation, just speak French.

You should meet Dalia.


----------



## Two Thumbs

OldLady said:


> Hi, Valeria!  Glad to have you on board.  Anytime you want to exclude me from the conversation, just speak French.
> 
> You should meet Dalia.


speaking of which


do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Two Thumbs said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Valeria!  Glad to have you on board.  Anytime you want to exclude me from the conversation, just speak French.
> 
> You should meet Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which
> 
> 
> do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding, everyone's seen those...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lumpy 1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Valeria!  Glad to have you on board.  Anytime you want to exclude me from the conversation, just speak French.
> 
> You should meet Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which
> 
> 
> do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, everyone's seen those...
Click to expand...

well I haven't!

why am I left out?


aww, the cool kids never let me in on stuff


----------



## Lumpy 1

Two Thumbs said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Valeria!  Glad to have you on board.  Anytime you want to exclude me from the conversation, just speak French.
> 
> You should meet Dalia.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which
> 
> 
> do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, everyone's seen those...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I haven't!
> 
> why am I left out?
> 
> 
> aww, the cool kids never let me in on stuff
Click to expand...


Oh cheer up, think USMB's Hillary look alike..


----------



## monkrules

Valeria95 said:


> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation


You took the words right out of my mouth. Lol...


----------



## Leo123

Valeria95 said:


> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation



HUH?


----------



## Hossfly

Leo123 said:


> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?
Click to expand...

See post # 1, Leo123


----------



## Leo123

Hossfly said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post # 1, Leo123
Click to expand...


Ya I read it.  I just wondered if we had a foreign language forum and maybe the op posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Nanie24

I wish you all a very happy new year 2018


----------



## Lumpy 1

Nanie24 said:


> I wish you all a very happy new year 2018



Welcome to the USMB Nanie and Happy New Year as well...


----------



## Nanie24

I wish you all a very happy new year 2018


----------



## Nanie24

Hello everybody!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Welcome


Make yourself comfortable, and enjoy the provided snacks.


(stay away from the dip.  It's 2 weeks old)


----------



## ChrisL

Whatever you do, don't eat the snacks!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Whatever you do, don't eat the snacks!



^^^^ There are no snacks, I have already eaten them all


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Make yourself comfortable, and enjoy the provided snacks.
> 
> 
> (stay away from the dip.  It's 2 weeks old)



*"(stay away from the dip. It's 2 weeks old)"*

There is the other dip available though.






But some of the sheep have already started the early binge drinking.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> Make yourself comfortable, and enjoy the provided snacks.
> 
> 
> (stay away from the dip.  It's 2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"(stay away from the dip. It's 2 weeks old)"*
> 
> There is the other dip available though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some of the sheep have already started the early binge drinking.
Click to expand...


Will is a mod now.  That means he is no fun anymore!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> Make yourself comfortable, and enjoy the provided snacks.
> 
> 
> (stay away from the dip.  It's 2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"(stay away from the dip. It's 2 weeks old)"*
> 
> There is the other dip available though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some of the sheep have already started the early binge drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will is a mod now.  That means he is no fun anymore!
Click to expand...


What do you mean, "anymore"?

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> Make yourself comfortable, and enjoy the provided snacks.
> 
> 
> (stay away from the dip.  It's 2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"(stay away from the dip. It's 2 weeks old)"*
> 
> There is the other dip available though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some of the sheep have already started the early binge drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will is a mod now.  That means he is no fun anymore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "anymore"?
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I could have sworn he was once upon a time.  Maybe I was mistaken.  He's a party pooper now though!


----------



## Nanie24

Valeria95 said:


> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation


bonjour je suis dans le meme cas que toi ,passez une bonne journée,


----------



## Lumpy 1

Nanie24 said:


> Valeria95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salut les amis je suis ici pour faire des rencontres,me faire de nouveaux amis,incruster dans les débats  je suis ouverte a tous les débats et conversation
> 
> 
> 
> bonjour je suis dans le meme cas que toi ,passez une bonne journée,
Click to expand...



"hello I am in the same case as you, have a good day"


Non, vous avez toujours besoin d'un interprète patate douce.

translates to...No, you still need a sweet potato interpreter.

(But I wrote .. Nope, you still need an interpreter, sweet potato..)


----------



## JoeMoma

Any bets on when Valeria will appear again?  I’m picking July 1 (2018)


----------



## Nanie24

Hello everybody


----------



## Gracie

Hi friends I'm here to meet new people, to make new friends, to be in the debate  I am open to all debates and conversation

Her translation ^

But, it's still kinda rude to speak a language and make people look it up.


----------

